# Best waders for the money?



## mike new (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wondering what you guys thought the best waders are for the money?  I am pretty rough on my gear.  I have yet to have a pair of waders that didnt leak after a year.


----------



## folded77 (Aug 16, 2011)

man I have had waders that cost $300 a pair ,but 2 yrs ago I bought a pair from academy that was 5 mil thick and have been the best pair of waders I have owned,and they were only $119.00.I have given them plenty of abuce too from walking through some really tough stuff in arkansas, to breaking ice around here and no leaks yet


----------



## folded77 (Aug 16, 2011)

the brand was game winner


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 16, 2011)

folded77 said:


> the brand was game winner



Is this it?

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...lor=MAX-4&N=331059106&Ntt=game+winner&Ntk=All


----------



## folded77 (Aug 16, 2011)

no my friend has them and loves them they are 3 mil thick but are extra roomy in the chest for bulkier coats.I want to get a pair of them too, for early season, but their is plenty of room to bulk up when it gets colder


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cabelas and mack's makes some gooduns


----------



## swampninja (Aug 16, 2011)

Macks big ditch.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ill go along with the Macks. They are some good waders nothing bad to say abut them. All in all good waders


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 17, 2011)

Love my Cabelas Ultimate Hunting Chest Waders (5mm neoprene, stout)  They are tougher than snot; I abuse the heck out of my equipment and they haven't leaked yet.

I have heard great things about the newest Mack's waders too.  They have made advances in strengthening seams, which is important for healthy fellers like me who stress them.


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 17, 2011)

macks big ditch


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 17, 2011)

all I've ever had was Lacrosse but after 5 yrs they started leaking, so I'm probably going with Game winners or, Macks breathables.


----------



## mdhall (Aug 18, 2011)

In my experience with mine and the guys I hunt with, all waders leak after 3 years if you really hunt out of them. But, I had Guide Gear from Sportman's Guide that wre $100 and lasted 3 seasons with no leaks, and finally succumbed on the 4th year. My buddy's $300 LaCrosse waders went out the first year. My other buddy has been using Columbia (also cheap at SG) for 2 years with no problem yet. So, you could buy an expensive pair that lasts for 4 years for $300, or chance it with a cheap pair, and you'd still save money going with the cheap stuff, even if you had to buy a new pair every year, which you won't.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jul 29, 2017)

Never had a pair last a full season. I buy cabelas trade them in as they go bad. But a cheap pair that were good were the Winchesters.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Jul 29, 2017)

I use the Cabelas Herters 3mm that cost an about $130. I've had been them 2 seasons now and they still work great. Not too hot but warm enough for when the temps drop.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cabelas


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 29, 2017)

Cabelas


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 29, 2017)

nutterz said:


> Check out Catch Them Easys's list of some of the best duck hunting waders to go for.



Most folk here are about as Hardcore.  duck hunters as you can get. We may have a new guy or two but not many. Take me , I have duck hunted steady for over half a century. Although they may not be as old as I am you have some folks here that are tuff duck men. With all due respect to you these men know about waders ,calls , shotguns, boats, dogs and just about any kind of duck hunting from  Georgia stick pond to hunting big rivers, lakes and even the ocean. Thanks for the information.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2017)

Cabelas 5 mil. I have a pair that I've had and abused for many years without a drop of water ever coming in them.


----------



## hrstille (Jul 29, 2017)

Rogers 3.5mm


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jul 29, 2017)

To all the people that have waders for 3 plus seasons, how do you do it. Every pair I have starts leaking in the seams, I rip a hole in them hiking into a hole or wading around. I have ripped boots off, what's the secret? Last three years I have been wearing only breathables since we do a lot of walking and long wades to get to holes. Last season I had a pair of cabelas breathables that were the pair they advertised as the toughest. They did last the season but had to cover a mojority of the seams with shoe goo. Traded the in at the end of the season for a new pair.


----------



## rebelsrbad (Jul 29, 2017)

Cableas super mag. Drakes are horrible avoid those. Lacrosse also makes good waders.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 30, 2017)

I've got some Cabelas that are 4 years old and doing fine.  Got some light weight ones from bass pro and they leaked inside of a month.


----------



## obadiah (Jul 30, 2017)

I had some Cabelas supermags that I bought 7 years ago. They finally started leaking last season so I brought them back and they replaced them with a new pair for free!


----------



## JMB (Aug 2, 2017)

Hands down Banded breathables. They've outlasted my Lacrosse and two pair of Drake waders a buddy had. I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 2, 2017)

JMB said:


> Hands down Banded breathables. They've outlasted my Lacrosse and two pair of Drake waders a buddy had. I can't say enough good things about them.



Bad as I hate the Banded branding, their waders are top notch.   Cabelas are great too, but with the quilted breatheables it feels like you're wearing deer hunting bibs with boots on.


----------



## Water Swat (Aug 2, 2017)

Choad Belding is the best.


----------



## CaptPaul (Aug 4, 2017)

LL Bean 

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/3934?originalProduct=83092&productId=1380193&attrValue_0=Mossy%20Oak%20Shadow%20Grass%20Blades&pla1=0&mr:device=c&mr:adType=plaonline&qs=3125275_google&lsft=qs:3125275_google,product:0PDP304100&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIi-3jq---1QIVjIl-Ch3_1wRzEAQYAyABEgLH9fD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CMmttK3vvtUCFUu8Twods8MDvA


----------



## duckhunter06853 (Jul 3, 2018)

Duckbuster82 said:


> To all the people that have waders for 3 plus seasons, how do you do it. Every pair I have starts leaking in the seams, I rip a hole in them hiking into a hole or wading around. I have ripped boots off, what's the secret? Last three years I have been wearing only breathables since we do a lot of walking and long wades to get to holes. Last season I had a pair of cabelas breathables that were the pair they advertised as the toughest. They did last the season but had to cover a mojority of the seams with shoe goo. Traded the in at the end of the season for a new pair.



I'm in the same boat as you are. I only get about 3 maybe 4 seasons on my waders and for some reason the price on waders keeps climbing. I've used Lacrosse in the past always, and love them. But curious of the Banded or Drake breathable are worth a shot for durability. I've read a few reviews, however I could buy two pairs of waders for the price of the banded ones.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jul 3, 2018)

duckhunter06853 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you are. I only get about 3 maybe 4 seasons on my waders and for some reason the price on waders keeps climbing. I've used Lacrosse in the past always, and love them. But curious of the Banded or Drake breathable are worth a shot for durability. I've read a few reviews, however I could buy two pairs of waders for the price of the banded ones.


Try and find welded seams instead of stitched seams. Stitches always unravel and leak faster than one with welded seams.


----------



## Woadie (Jul 13, 2018)

I’ve had drake waders and Cabela’s Superman’s.   I love the supermags.  The drake waders never never fit my ankeles right.


----------



## mbentle2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cabelas Breathables are the best I have had. One pair is 6 years old with 2 patches and the other is 2 years old with no patches. Next pair will be the banded breathable.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 28, 2018)

How are banded breathables compared to Gator Wader breathables?


----------



## russton (Sep 6, 2018)

LL Bean. Have it for 2 seasons now, and no leaks whatsoever.


----------



## Harlequin03 (Oct 3, 2018)

Banded breathables here also nothing has compared and I've been though my share of Lacrosse brushtuff , Cabelas,


----------



## BaldofPate (Oct 5, 2018)

This will be my third season wearing banded breathables.  The previous ten or twelve I only used neoprene.  I still have a thick pair of neoprene for trips north or when it gets really cold here, but I won't go back to them unless I just have too.  The breathhables are great.  I think a lot of the time the life expectancy of waders can also be attributed to how you store them in the off season.  I always rinse mine, let them dry, and put them in a plastic bin till next season in a temperature controlled area.  If neoprene waders sit in a boat, shed, garage, or anywhere they are exposed to heat and the elements they will have a good chance to dry rot.


----------



## sasmojoe (Oct 5, 2018)

Sitka’s hands down


----------

